# Are any of you going to meet up or form a group when SHTF?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

When SHTF are any of you going to meet up or bug out together? If not have you ever considered it? I know some of you know each other personally or have at least meet in person. Just wondering.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

My group is extended family. I see the forum as a place to exchange ideas, not form a group. Others have posted that they are interested in meeting, but I have an OPSEC aversion to that. I'm sure others feel differently.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Diver said:


> My group is extended family. I see the forum as a place to exchange ideas, not form a group. Others have posted that they are interested in meeting, but I have an OPSEC aversion to that. I'm sure others feel differently.


Same for me, extended family.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've invited some friends and family to Slippy Lodge in the event of a SHTF. Most have skills and stuff. Some, like our Sons have very little "stuff" but strong backs. My back ain't as strong as it used to be...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

No, No, and No. I agree with diver, here to exchange ideas and info not form groups.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh and to sit here and watch some blithering idiot fool of a troll fall all over them selves. At this time I think those have all been put to rest for the time being.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I like you folks just fine and all but I don't KNOW you. 

No offense intended to anyone, but no thank you. I will stick with people I KNOW.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> No, No, and No. I agree with diver, here to exchange ideas and info not form groups.


Thank you.



slewfoot said:


> Oh and to sit here and watch some blithering idiot fool of a troll fall all over them selves.


Am I supposed to thank you again? LOL


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

no, not at 1st. We all can speculate how things will be. Hollywood impacted our minds on their scenario how a SHTF by TV shows. We can not even fathom how it will happen, whether it starts out slowly or all at once or what caused it. I can see where large metro areas will turn into fend for all crisis were everyone will gobble up everything they can when it does happen. But again I'm only speculating, the smart sheep will head for family. I figure after a month or 2 (speculation) any one that did survive will be on the run looking for safer areas, communities that will take them in or become marauders & thugs. I also believe there will be scroungers & salvagers that will barter & trade items amongst group communities & they are only in for it for opportunities. Small farm land communities like were I live will be safe for sometime until the refugees come and start squatting on our lands were this could be a high potential start of problems. Trust will be a huge factor here, no one knows whom these refugees are and if they can be trusted. Lone Wolfs will have it tough to survive, many of us I reckon will be Lone Wolfs @ 1st like me & my wife Sally. But over a period of time survival will have become schooled on hard knock survival & will be experienced & willing to start putting together communities or groups from trusted refugees & locals whom gained trust. I would think in time many communities will go back to trusting & togetherness. I believe whom survived will have enough experience to maintain a good security just by the experiences they have gone threw. Again I'm only "speculating" how I see this coming.

I also think many of us will too busy trying to live & survive by being self-reliant. Thugs & marauders will be killed off and I believe many others not follow in their thievery. Disease's will be a huge problem do to hygiene & sanitary conditions which equals to health and others will die from this. Suicide rate will be more than we could gather in our minds. The strong willed & adaptable will live and see another day or month. Many will not be able to handle 1700's living nor the work involved to do this type of life style. I'm just speculating what it might be like.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I like you folks just fine and all but I don't KNOW you.
> 
> No offense intended to anyone, but no thank you. I will stick with people I KNOW.


some time I have to wonder if you can really trust the ones you know? After all hunger and thirst does funny things to a person.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

There's two sides to this question. Would it not be prudent to form a group now before SHTF, it would be tuff enough after. Also, one must consider what type of group to join or form. Selecting people to cover your butt and to cover there's is a very hard choice to make. Just be very careful in your decisions,your life and others depend on this. JMHO.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish or Slippy...slippy or Mish - - - - - the choice is tough..not sure whose door I should show up on with my van full of kids, wife, guns hauling a trailer with food


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> some time I have to wonder if you can really trust the ones you know? After all hunger and thirst does funny things to a person.


But you see that's the point, the ones I know (as in our circle) won't be hungry and thirsty.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

my conserns in preSHTF times are untrusting now. Another is how do we know "if" we would fit in and act as a group with differences in opinions how things should be done? I've notice this with other forums with preppers disagreeing, disrespectful & fighting. So if this is happening what would it be like post SHTF times? Stress level upward and tension. Trust is a key factor to " my wifes & my " survival. Were talking about survival, life or death. I've been invited to 2 different groups in Arkansas and turn both down because of these questions I just mention. I have way too much invested in my prepping to have possible risk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Mish or Slippy...slippy or Mish - - - - - the choice is tough..not sure whose door I should show up on with my van full of kids, wife, guns hauling a trailer with food


Send the kids to Mish's place, I'll take the guns. Mish and I will will draw straws for...

(to be continued...)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have said this before.. I would only group up with people that I have known for some time and have seen the good, the bad, and the ugly... Right now there are only a handful of folks I would allow to move in with me or that I would consider moving to their location...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Send the kids to Mish's place, I'll take the guns. Mish and I will will draw straws for...
> 
> (to be continued...)


I have a bazooka, you know


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Mish or Slippy...slippy or Mish - - - - - the choice is tough..not sure whose door I should show up on with my van full of kids, wife, guns hauling a trailer with food


Bahahahaha!!! I'm sure Slippy and I have different skill sets. I guess it all depends on what you'll need or what Slippy is up for. hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Bahahahaha!!! I'm sure Slippy and I have different skill sets. I guess it all depends on what you'll need or what Slippy is up for. hehe


I think someone said he has a BAZOOKA!

Did I hear Mish say...''GAME CHANGER"?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I think someone said he has a BAZOOKA!
> 
> Did I hear Mish say...''GAME CHANGER"?


LOL I have no comment for the rest of this conversation. 

(At least till this is in the Bunker)


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ARDon said:


> my conserns in preSHTF times are untrusting now. Another is how do we know "if" we would fit in and act as a group with differences in opinions how things should be done? I've notice this with other forums with preppers disagreeing, disrespectful & fighting. So if this is happening what would it be like post SHTF times? Stress level upward and tension. Trust is a key factor to " my wifes & my " survival. Were talking about survival, life or death. I've been invited to 2 different groups in Arkansas and turn both down because of these questions I just mention. I have way too much invested in my prepping to have possible risk.


I described this in another thread and I'll share it again. You can evaluate whether it makes sense for you.

Most folks look at the problem of forming a group from the perspective of OPSEC vs. connecting with other preppers, who they think will help with their own lack of funds, supplies, etc. Unlikely in my mind. I chose to look at it differently. There are family members I am not going to turn away. Mostly they are young folks lacking the resources to prep, so I have been quietly prepping for them without even mentioning it until recently. Realistically, I can't expect that some other prepper than I is really any different. He would have his own extended family he won't turn away so even if he is well equipped he is going to be as strapped as I am.

At this point I have a variety of supplies for my extended family/non-prepper group. The goal is to get them prepped further either by getting them to prep too or prep for them. So now I am working through the group one at a time and walking them through assembling a BOB and getting started. Most of them respect my opinions enough to listen, so it isn't too hard.

Given the effort involved in that, I see no reason to take on more inadequately prepared folks, even if they see themselves as preppers. They can't be prepped for themselves and their families or they wouldn't need me. The result is my approach is to take the people I've got and turn them into preppers, not go out and find preppers and then abandon my extended family.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

Diver you have some very valid points, but as for me....GOD gave us eyes to see, ears to hear & brain a to learn. The signs are out their that times are not normal, morally, economically & the future IMO is uncertain. Many will not face reality for what it is. This is why we call these types sheep. You can lead a horse to water, but to make them drink is another thing. The way I look at this is "their unpreapreedness isn't my problem, family or not." It sound cruel but thats how I see this. Their more to being a prepper than taking in family (ones who had many chances to prepare, but made that conscious choice not to). We preppers mentally prepare ourselves for the worst but hope for the best. Again I am just saying for me, if someone isnt mentally prepared when SHTF, how will this affect the rest of the family or group in a crisis. 

Throughout my years as a prepper, prepping becomes a life style. I tell new people who ask me about the life style I live as a prepper..."You can’t build confidence & success as prepper just buying several years of food and water, a generator for electricty, weapons and ammo, and a library of how to survival books." You'll be surprised how many think this....LOL. IMO you make the choice to be a prepper, it's about becoming self-reliant that depends on continuously investing time & research a long with equipment & supplies while learning new skills & accomplishing the existing ones. Thinking out side the box "realistically & logically". Prepping starts with "willing" to learn a skill, practicing it until it becomes 2nd nature under a variety of circumstances, and continue on learning the life style of self-reliance. All this doent happen in 3 to 6 month or even a year. Its about self-reliance...we will learn & have the knowledge in many areas: farming/gardening, firearms & repair, proper food & water storage, to security, to shooting, hunting, trapping & fishing, canning & preserving meats, sewing, field and/or natural medicines to many more. Like I said it doesnt happen over night or within 6 months. I've seen way too many think their experts in 6 months thinking and giving the wrong advice & suggestion in food & water storage. These types will not survive or exist in a real SHTF crisis do to what I mention above. Time isnt alway on our side, especially when SHTF in post times. This were the unprepared can & would be a liability. I am not saying throw them to the wolves, but like I told my best friend, "jump on the prepper ban wagon now or you will be left behind. Once the SHTF starts, I'll turn you a way."

Many of us have experienced a crisis or crisis's temporary, ice storms and other natural disasters "temporary". This is were we put some of our skills to work. But school really starts then the real deal will happens......that is when the knowledge we leaned really starts & it become real as real can be. IMO their is NO half measures in prepping.......your in it all the way 100% or you will die. The way I see it with anyone; friends, family or other wise......your unpreparedness isn't my problem. That goes back to what I said earlier........ GOD gave us a eyes to see, ears to hear & a brain to learn. Their tons of information out their about prepping, more so than when I 1st started over 20 yrs ago. If these sheep cant see for what it is "the times were in" the media & the net about America's economy & our problems were having foreign & homeland. These are signs .........many new people join our cause because of fear of what is on TV, radio & the net.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

But it's still hard to turn away close family or that child up the road.... something to consider when counting your food amounts. 
I admit I'm too soft hearted when it comes to kids so I carry a bit for the kids up the road who I barely know and who have foolish parents whom I've lightly discussed prepping with.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've supplied GPS coordinates in my avatar for anyone that wants to come to my location when it HTF.

Open doors for anyone.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

survival said:


> I've supplied GPS coordinates in my avatar for anyone that wants to come to my location when it HTF.
> 
> Open doors for anyone.


So you're on top of Mount Everest???


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

FoolAmI said:


> So you're on top of Mount Everest???


Your good. :sneakiness:

Actually, If anyone comes to my home asking for assistance in a HTF event, I'd supply them with what I could part with but send them on their way.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It is difficult to turn people away when they are in need. it goes against the grain in the way I've lived and served my community for most of my adult life. I will do what I can for the other people in my area but at some point I may have to turn them away. I believe that in numbers there is safety. There is no way that my wife and I can guard our place 24/7. The only alternative is to form a group for mutual protection. But in saying that, it is very hard to really get to know people well enough to trust them. making the decision to put myself out there to meet other preppers is difficult to say the least, but what else can I do? Being a transplant form Illinois, I am getting some advice from locals, especially about gardening down here. Big difference down in AZ, both in rain fall and temperature extremes. 
Unless you have a very large extended family group, I find it hard to believe that a single family could really take care of themselves.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been thinking, I am changing my mind.

If the SHTF and TEOTWAWKI shows up, you all are welcome at our rural BOL. Here's the GPS coordinates, just head there and wait for us to show up.

(38.749518, -90.279872)

Cya there.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ARDon said:


> Diver you have some very valid points, but as for me....GOD gave us eyes to see, ears to hear & brain a to learn. The signs are out their that times are not normal, morally, economically & the future IMO is uncertain. Many will not face reality for what it is. This is why we call these types sheep. You can lead a horse to water, but to make them drink is another thing. The way I look at this is "their unpreapreedness isn't my problem, family or not." It sound cruel but thats how I see this. Their more to being a prepper than taking in family (ones who had many chances to prepare, but made that conscious choice not to). We preppers mentally prepare ourselves for the worst but hope for the best. Again I am just saying for me, if someone isnt mentally prepared when SHTF, how will this affect the rest of the family or group in a crisis.
> 
> Throughout my years as a prepper, prepping becomes a life style. I tell new people who ask me about the life style I live as a prepper..."You can't build confidence & success as prepper just buying several years of food and water, a generator for electricty, weapons and ammo, and a library of how to survival books." You'll be surprised how many think this....LOL. IMO you make the choice to be a prepper, it's about becoming self-reliant that depends on continuously investing time & research a long with equipment & supplies while learning new skills & accomplishing the existing ones. Thinking out side the box "realistically & logically". Prepping starts with "willing" to learn a skill, practicing it until it becomes 2nd nature under a variety of circumstances, and continue on learning the life style of self-reliance. All this doent happen in 3 to 6 month or even a year. Its about self-reliance...we will learn & have the knowledge in many areas: farming/gardening, firearms & repair, proper food & water storage, to security, to shooting, hunting, trapping & fishing, canning & preserving meats, sewing, field and/or natural medicines to many more. Like I said it doesnt happen over night or within 6 months. I've seen way too many think their experts in 6 months thinking and giving the wrong advice & suggestion in food & water storage. These types will not survive or exist in a real SHTF crisis do to what I mention above. Time isnt alway on our side, especially when SHTF in post times. This were the unprepared can & would be a liability. I am not saying throw them to the wolves, but like I told my best friend, "jump on the prepper ban wagon now or you will be left behind. Once the SHTF starts, I'll turn you a way."
> 
> Many of us have experienced a crisis or crisis's temporary, ice storms and other natural disasters "temporary". This is were we put some of our skills to work. But school really starts then the real deal will happens......that is when the knowledge we leaned really starts & it become real as real can be. IMO their is NO half measures in prepping.......your in it all the way 100% or you will die. The way I see it with anyone; friends, family or other wise......your unpreparedness isn't my problem. That goes back to what I said earlier........ GOD gave us a eyes to see, ears to hear & a brain to learn. Their tons of information out their about prepping, more so than when I 1st started over 20 yrs ago. If these sheep cant see for what it is "the times were in" the media & the net about America's economy & our problems were having foreign & homeland. These are signs .........many new people join our cause because of fear of what is on TV, radio & the net.


They may be sheep, but they are my sheep. 

I'm not going to turn away my kids or my grandkids. I'm not going to turn away my wife's sister or her family. They have no money but they are good people. I'm not going to turn away my niece. I've got an understanding with a nice young man of 25. He is a friend of one of my kids. His parents are dead and he has no close family. He's all alone. I've told him to join us in a disaster. He'll bring what he can plus a strong back and a good attitude.

Next thing you know you have a group.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was hoping we could all meet at Disneyland. I'll take Tomorrowland, of course, and the rest of you can argue over the other lands. Plenty of Churro's to keep us fed and almost every ride has water in it. I hear those character costumes are bullet proof so free armor!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did someone say they have a Bazooka? Mmmmmmm Things that go boom.

Actually I have been giving this a lot of thought. It's hard to find someone you can trust. Especially under high stress situations. This is part of plan that I have no clear direction on. Just the wife and I in Houston. Not much family close by and not many people I would trust in a SHTF situatuation but a few. I know it would be advantageous for long term survival assuming I live past the intitial phase. Just going to have to keep decveloping that part of the plan.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Did someone say they have a Bazooka? Mmmmmmm Things that go boom.
> 
> Actually I have been giving this a lot of thought. It's hard to find someone you can trust. Especially under high stress situations. This is part of plan that I have no clear direction on. Just the wife and I in Houston. Not much family close by and not many people I would trust in a SHTF situatuation but a few. I know it would be advantageous for long term survival assuming I live past the intitial phase. Just going to have to keep decveloping that part of the plan.


I used to think it was difficult to find preppers. I've concluded that it is easier than I used to think. I mentioned in another thread that scout families will be a source of preppers. HAMS include a lot of preppers. CERT will attract preppers. If you don't have family join one of these groups, the Red Cross, etc. Make friends. Some, not all, will be preppers.

It is more work than family, but it can be done.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

for me, trusting is all of it, who can handle a crisis whether its long term or not. I've seen people here in Arkansas that are upset and edgy over the winter were having. How would that go for long term? with out power or modern convenience if some cant handle temporary heavy winter conditions? If a situation happen with thugs trying to plunder our prep's how can I trust to have my 6? "backside covered"?.....I know my wife would. We prepare ourselves for many years mentally, education to receive the skills we learned & supplies & spiritually. Risking our lives with others that are not mentally prepared or w\o the knowledge or skills we have obtained is dangerous IMO. Mistakes can be dangerous to the point of deadly. My family is spread all over this country, west to east. So it's just me and the wife.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I understand where you are at. It's very difficult to put yourself out there. It's like hitting the dating scene again after all these years. If you find some one, are they going to have equivalent preps, necessary skills, etc.? After a visit to a friends house this weekend, I feel less prepared than I thought I was. Preps are some that can be dealt with. Security is always a concern. It's easy to talk a good story, but "Who knows what lurks in the hearts of man?"


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I like this topic, it comes up quite often, because I am in a situation where I need to grow my group. I believe a slow and steady growth of the group should never stop as long as the BOL and supplies grow with it.

Some of you are all about family and extend family, I think that is the best option if you happen to have family relatively nearby(remember if SHTF, they may not be able to fly in from across the country). I think you should be able to count on family if they are within 100 miles, beyond 100 miles it gets risky because if something happens that prevents us from driving(EMP, Feds closing roads, etc) people may need to hike it. 100 miles is brutal even for fit people, my guess is it will take a fit family with no young children at least 5 days to hike 100 miles.

But many of us do not have family nearby, many of us moved, or family moved across the country. So we must rely on the next best thing, friends. You folks in the more conservative and rural areas are lucky, all your friends are probably at least some what prepper minded, if not prepper minded, at least armed with firearms and able to work outdoors. I live near a huge liberal city, all my friends are liberal, anti gun, never worked outside, wimps. But I have to play the hand god has dealt to me. Luckily in my area, people are into gardening and hiking(although neither is done the best way, hiking a man made trail for 2 hrs is really nothing and buying a plant from Home Depot and throwing it in your front yard is easy). It is still better than nothing. My friends have at least tried these things.

Last step is to go out and find people, and this is something I am considering doing. I need people, even if they are currently complete strangers, who know how to farm, defend and survive. Yes it is risky and may be time consuming but I think this is something I have to do. OSPEC is a concern but I am fortunate enough to have enough members in my group who can protect us. I know there are people out there looking to take advantage of preppers, but I am going to have to risk it and remind my group that if the time comes be ready to defend cause who knows who may be coming to our BOL. Honestly, even if you were able to keep your BOL top secret, if the time comes, anyone may accidentally stumble upon it, or the next group over may be hostile. My point, always assume your BOL may be targeted. Zombies have no borders.

Not quite sure what the point of my post is, I think I just had to write it down and get it out of my head. Any feedback or experience would be appreciated.

Another thing I want to do is make informal alliances with other groups. I know there has to be another group within a day walk from our current BOL, probably at least a few groups. If we can talk and agree to at least be somewhat civil, imagine how great that could be. Maybe one group has more food but the other group has skilled mechanics and carpenters. I think no group can be the jack of all trades. At the very least, if we got together now, we can at least assess who may be a threat and who are really good guys, most are probably good guys.

Or just head to my local FEMA camp, that is much easier.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If you want to form a group from non-family you need close friends you can trust. That's the pool you can draw from.

If your current friends are all liberal, anti-gun, etc. You need some new friends. Let's face it. If they are adverse to defending themselves, are they going to defend you?


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

mcangus said:


> I like this topic, it comes up quite often, because I am in a situation where I need to grow my group. I believe a slow and steady growth of the group should never stop as long as the BOL and supplies grow with it.
> 
> Some of you are all about family and extend family, I think that is the best option if you happen to have family relatively nearby(remember if SHTF, they may not be able to fly in from across the country). I think you should be able to count on family if they are within 100 miles, beyond 100 miles it gets risky because if something happens that prevents us from driving(EMP, Feds closing roads, etc) people may need to hike it. 100 miles is brutal even for fit people, my guess is it will take a fit family with no young children at least 5 days to hike 100 miles.
> 
> ...


Have you consider moving? Or are you like me c=and can't yet? Either way it sucks, but I thankfully have been delt a little better hand then you mainly because I'm not surrounded by hippies.


----------



## cranky1 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have thought about shift groups a lot. The way I see it is if shtf all bets are off. How will you know when to leave or stay..are you sure your other people can move or even live.? If people don't show up as planned, are you going to wait for them or leave? What if they show up robbed and badly injured? My point is, you will probably be entirely on your own. Let's all hope we are as tough as we think we are. For what it is worth. Cheers


----------

